# [HowTo] Velocizzare download in emerge:Axel e mirrorselect

## FonderiaDigitale

EDIT: (15-05-2004) aggiunto tip per mirrorselect, ripulito un po'.

EDIT: (23-05-2004) aggiunto esempio di file di configurazione per axel

- Probabilmente sarete insoddisfatti di wget per scaricare i pacchetti durante i merge.

- Eventualmente molti di voi non hanno la fibra di fastweb e vogliono ottimizzare al meglio la banda che usano.

- Sicuramente i piu' smaliziati di voi avranno capito che, anche se usano prozilla per il download, questo apre diverse connessioni si, ma alla stessa fonte: cosa abbastanza inutile, visto che in questo modo, se un sito va offline, non funziona piu' nulla.

- Per di piu', tanti di noi saranno stanchi di aver talvolta iniziato dei lunghi merging di un treno di pacchetti, per vederselo interrompere da una fonte non disponibile!

- A volte capita che usando ~x86, in alcuni mirror non siano ancora disponibili i tarball dei sorgenti dei pacchetti. Questo sistema risolve anche questa eventualita'  :Smile: 

Ecco che allora entra in gioco axel: e' un download manager come gli altri, ma e' leggero e pare nato apposta per portage.

Come funziona: una volta che voi iniziate il download, axel cerca altri mirror, anche fuori da quelli specificati in emerge, per il dato file, e ne spezza lo scaricamento.

Questo meccanismo e' efficientissimo nei merge di pacchetti grossi (come kernel, openoffice, xfree, gcc), un po' meno per pacchetti molto piccoli.

Personalmente lo uso non tanto per portare all'estremo l'uso della banda, quanto per la ridondanza (se una fonte non funziona, ne cerca un'altra)

Usare axel al posto di wget per scaricare i files

```
emerge axel

nano /etc/make.conf
```

modificate o aggiungete queste due righe:

```
FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/axel -a -S10 \${URI} -o \${DISTDIR}"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/axel -a -S10 \${URI} -o \${DISTDIR}"

```

Quello che segue e' un file di configurazione, /etc/axelrc, necessario per evitare che alcuni download si inchiodino quando le fonti non sono disponibili o sono lente.

Quello che includo vale per una connessione di 640k/1mbit circa, ma adattatelo alle vostre esigenze se credete (facendo delle prove); per i significati delle variabili, vedete il file di configurazione originale.

```
reconnect_delay = 5

# max_speed = 0

num_connections = 5

connection_timeout = 5

# http_proxy =

# no_proxy =

# strip_cgi_parameters = 1

# default_filename = default

# save_state_interval = 10

# verbose = 1

search_timeout = 5

search_threads = 5

search_amount = 10

search_top = 4

```

Esempio di un merge usando axel:

```
# emerge ngrep

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-analyzer/ngrep-1.41 to /

>>> Downloading http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/ngrep/ngrep-1.41.tar.bz2

Initializing download: http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/ngrep/ngrep-1.41.tar.bz2

Doing search...

Testing speeds, this can take a while...

10 usable servers found, will use these URLs:

URL                                                                    Speed

ftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/pub/linux/gentoo/distfiles/ngrep-1.41.tar.bz2        854

http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/ngrep/ngrep-1.41.tar.bz   858

ftp://ftp.man.szczecin.pl/disks/disk0/gentoo/distfiles/ngrep-1.41.tar.   928

ftp://ftp.man.szczecin.pl/disks/disk0/NetBSD/packages/distfiles/ngrep-   934

ftp://ftp.man.szczecin.pl/disks/disk0/security/packet-capture/ngrep/ng   957

ftp://ftp.freenet.de/pub/.disk0/ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo  1018

ftp://ftp.chg.ru/.8/sourceforge/n/ng/ngrep/ngrep-1.41.tar.bz2           1505

ftp://ftp.chg.ru/.2/Linux/gentoo/distfiles/ngrep-1.41.tar.bz2           1662

ftp://ftp.tpnet.pl/d1/ftp.pld-linux.org/distfiles/by-md5/b/9/b9bf857c6  2319

ftp://ftp.gw.com/pub/distfiles/ngrep-1.41.tar.bz2                       7777

 

File size: 520209 bytes

Opening output file /home/portage/distfiles/ngrep-1.41.tar.bz2

Starting download

 

Connection 0 finished                                                          ]

Connection 2 finished                                                          ]

Connection 3 finished                                                          ]

[100%] [..................................................] [  81.5KB/s] [00:00]

 

Downloaded 508.0 kilobytes in 6 seconds. (81.49 KB/s)

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) ngrep-1.41.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

[...]

```

Scegliere i mirror piu' veloci con mirrorselect

Cosa fare se le fonti per un dato file non sono poi tante o non sono disponibili?

Una opzione e' specificare dei mirror quanto piu' possibile vicini e performanti specificatamente per la connessione che usate.

Per questo usiamo mirrorselect, un programma che fa il test delle connessioni e calcola la velocita' effettiva, scegliendo il miglior mirror.

Consiglio caldamente di interrompere eventuali trasferimenti di file durante il test, altrimenti non dara' un risultato preciso.

```
emerge mirrorselect

mirrorselect -a -D -s3 -b10
```

.. e il gioco e' fatto. vi troverete una riga in /etc/make.conf che sara' pressapoco cosi':

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/ http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/gentoo/ http://ftp.easynet.nl/mirror/gentoo/"
```

Questo ovviamente, funziona anche se usate il solito wget al posto di axel.

Usare il nostro server italiano:

buona norma sarebbe anche usareil nostro server rsync (forniti dal buon lcars):

```
SYNC="rsync://rsync1.it.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

ed eventualmente, se ancora non lo avete fatto, il mirror di portage:

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/  ...(quello che avevate prima)..."
```

ricordate che la gentoo-etiquette vuole che sia buona norma  syncare non piu di una volta al giorno! (Di piu', raramente serve)

ora potete emergere quello che volete. buon lavoro  :Smile: 

----------

## HunterD

Grazie ! Ottimo tip ! Hai risolto un problema che stavo per presentare ! Il fatto cioè che per emerge corposi ( vedi kde ) o numerosi in termini di pacchetti talvolta mi beccava dei mirror down e per forza di cose dovevo interrompere a manina e ridare l'emerge !!

----------

## stuart

effettivamente risolve un bel pò di problemi in certi emerge di pacchetti non proprio diffusissimi

grazie

----------

## micron

Ottimo tip, complimenti!  :Wink: 

Risolve un po' di situazioni fastidiose!

----------

## Josuke

ma c'è molta differenza con prozilla?

----------

## HunterD

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sicuramente i piu' smaliziati di voi avranno capito che, anche se usano prozilla per il download, questo apre diverse connessioni si, ma alla stessa fonte: cosa abbastanza inutile, visto che in questo modo, se un sito va offline, non funziona piu' nulla. 

 

Mi sembra una differenza non da poco...

----------

## Benve

Mi pareva dovesse esistere un programma che facesse cio!

Grazie mille

----------

## Josuke

si sono un monega non avevo letto bene sorry   :Embarassed: 

----------

## zUgLiO

Grande,utilissimo  :Very Happy: 

P.S.

Complimenti per il nuovo avatar,è bellissimo   :Surprised: 

----------

## ema

grande! finalmente un post chiarissimo su come usare axel in emerge!

ben fatto!

----------

## f0llia

Ottimo post, è utilissimo

Grazie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MyZelF

Tip AWARD!   :Cool: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Grazie  :Smile: 

per l'occasione, ho aggiunto due righe su come usare mirrorselect.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

aggiornato di nuovo, con /etc/axelrc incluso.

----------

## fabel

 *Quote:*   

> modificate o aggiungete queste due righe:
> 
> ```
> FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/axel -a -S10 \${URI} -o \${DISTDIR}"
> 
> ...

 

A me finche non ho modificato le 2 righe come segue:

(ignorate pure -v e -S4)

```

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/axel -v -a -S4 -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/axel -v -a -S4 -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"

```

non ha funzionato. A voi funzionava comunque? magari ho capito male qualcosa.

ciao

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

si, a me funziona comunque. hai fatto bene a indicarlo, in ogni caso  :Smile: 

----------

## fabel

c'è qualcosa che non mi funziona nella mia installazione, capita che il download si blocca dopo la ricerca, ad esempio:

```

Calculating system dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 4) net-misc/iputils-021109-r3 to /

>>> Downloading ftp://gentoo.inode.at/source/distfiles/iputils-ss021109-try.tar.bz2

Initializing download: ftp://gentoo.inode.at/source/distfiles/iputils-ss021109-try.tar.bz2

Doing search...

Testing speeds, this can take a while...

4 usable servers found, will use these URLs:

URL                                                                    Speed

ftp://gentoo.inode.at/source/distfiles/iputils-ss021109-try.tar.bz2     1295

ftp://ftp.tpnet.pl/d2/ftp.slackware.com/slackware-current/source/n/tcp  1356

ftp://ftp.tpnet.pl/d2/ftp.slackware.com/slackware-9.1/source/n/tcpip/i  1895

ftp://ftp.tpnet.pl/d1/ftp.pld-linux.org/distfiles/by-md5/d/d/dd10ef3d7  3941

```

e rimane qui indefinitivamente  :Crying or Very sad: 

le entry in make.conf

```

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/axel -v -S4 -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/axel -v -S4 -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"

```

e il file di configurazione riporta:

```

reconnect_delay = 15

connection_timeout = 25

search_timeout = 5

search_threads = 3

search_amount = 15

search_top = 4

```

vi viene in mente da cosa possa dipendere?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

prova a usare axel con quelle opzioni come se fosse wget, scaricando una iso (ad esempio).... funziona?

----------

## fabel

non ho ancora isolato il problema, per esempio oggi ha funzionato, se ricapita che si blocchi indago meglio.

ciao

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

credo dipenda piu che altro dalla tua rete.

prova ad abbassare il numero di thread e ricerche contemporannee e diminuire i timeout

----------

## Raffo

ho provato a emergere vim e mi da questo errore:

```
Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 3) dev-util/ctags-5.5-r1 to /

>>> Downloading ftp:///ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/ctags-5.5.tar.gz

Error in /etc/axelrc line 10.

>>> Downloading http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/gentoo/distfiles/ctags-5.5.tar.gz

Error in /etc/axelrc line 10.

>>> Downloading http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/distfiles/ctags-5.5.tar.gz

Error in /etc/axelrc line 10.

>>> Downloading http://heanet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/ctags/ctags-5.5.tar.gz

Error in /etc/axelrc line 10.

>>> Downloading http://aleron.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/ctags/ctags-5.5.tar.gz

Error in /etc/axelrc line 10.

>>> Downloading http://keihanna.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/ctags/ctags-5.5.tar.gz

Error in /etc/axelrc line 10.

>>> Downloading http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/ctags/ctags-5.5.tar.gz

Error in /etc/axelrc line 10.

>>> Downloading http://umn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/ctags/ctags-5.5.tar.gz

Error in /etc/axelrc line 10.

>>> Downloading http://cesnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/ctags/ctags-5.5.tar.gz

Error in /etc/axelrc line 10.

>>> Downloading http://unc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/ctags/ctags-5.5.tar.gz

Error in /etc/axelrc line 10.

>>> Downloading http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/ctags/ctags-5.5.tar.gz

Error in /etc/axelrc line 10.

>>> Downloading http://belnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/ctags/ctags-5.5.tar.gz

Error in /etc/axelrc line 10.

>>> Downloading http://osdn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/ctags/ctags-5.5.tar.gz

Error in /etc/axelrc line 10.

!!! Couldn't download ctags-5.5.tar.gz. Aborting.

```

come lo risolvo?

----------

## randomaze

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> Error in /etc/axelrc line 10.
> 
> 

 

Direi che hai cpiato male l'axelrc suggerito da FonderiaDigitale.

Edita il file e correggi la linea 10!

----------

## Raffo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Raffo wrote:*   Error in /etc/axelrc line 10.
> 
>  
> 
> Direi che hai cpiato male l'axelrc suggerito da FonderiaDigitale.
> ...

 

si ma la linea 10 è questa "reconnect_delay = 5 "....nn capisco cosa ci possa essere di sbagliato.... ho provato anche a cambiare il numero, a mettere 15 o 20 al posto di 5 ma mi da sempre errore....

----------

## Raffo

ho provato a commentare la linea 10 e così mi da errore alla linea 22. poi ho commentato la linea 22 e mi da errore alla linea 27. praticamente mi da come errate tutte le linee che nn sono commentate...qualcuno ha qualche idea?

----------

## raino

Non ci devono essere spazi all'inizio della riga  :Smile: 

edit: ora che guardo bene alla fine del comando prima delle " c'e uno spazio...mi sa che è quello  :Smile: 

Almeno a me dava lo stesso errore, ho tolto lo spazio che c'era all'inizio del file di conf e ora è tutto ok...

ciao

----------

## Raffo

ok grazie il problema era quello  :Very Happy: 

cmq ora ho lo stesso problema di un utente di qualche post sopra, dopo un po' si blocca....bah...

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

si blocca come? che connessione hai?

----------

## Raffo

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> si blocca come? che connessione hai?

 

dal mio pc nn ho connessione diretta, ma mi collego ad un pc che ha l'adsl 640 di alice...

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

il file di configurazione e la riga in make.conf?

----------

## Raffo

ho praticamene copia-incollato dal tuo how to....

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

vedi uno dei post precedenti. devi diminuire i thread concorrenti e i timeout.

----------

## unz

un sentito grazie a MrFonderia  :Wink: 

ma che tu sappia, si può forzare axel ad usare subito il primo ftp che trova se questo garantisce una banda superiore a tot kb/s ... a volte ci si mette di più a  testare i servers che a scaricare il pacchetto

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

infatti come ho scritto axel e' piu' indicato per grossi merge che per piccoli pacchetti.

ma questo non dipende da axel, ma dalla rete.

in ogni caso, devi giocare con /etc/axelrc o con i parametri che gli passi via make.conf per trovare la combinazione migliore per la tua rete e il tuo utilizzo di portage.

----------

## tuxer

dunque dunque ho provato questo tip, complimentoni all'autore   :Very Happy: 

però mi verrebbe un'idea, visto che i tempi di ricerca sono lunghissimi, troppo lunghi se non si devono scaricare pacchetti grossi, non si potrebbe fare in modo di usare questo tip SOLO quando (natutamente tutto in modo automatico) il pacchetto da scaricare è particolarmente grosso??

mi spiego si potrebbe fare uno scriptino che passa a emerge tutto così come sta, ma prima di far iniziare il download verifica con emerge -f quanto è grosso il pacchetto e decise se commentare o scommentare axel nel make.conf...

che ne dite?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

liberissimo di farlo  :Smile: 

ma non credo che emerge -f sia cosi affidabile (sempre che lo sia affatto) sulla dimensione dei file da scaricare.

----------

## tuxer

per farla in modo semplice potrei creare un alias a emerge del tipo

emerge='script che voglio', ci sono altri metodi migliori?

ma perché emerge -f potrebbe non essere affidabile? negli ebuild non c'è la grandezza giusta dei pacchetti?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

se non mi sbaglio, non sempre sono le dimensioni corrette.

----------

## onofabio

 *fabel wrote:*   

> c'è qualcosa che non mi funziona nella mia installazione, capita che il download si blocca dopo la ricerca, ad esempio:
> 
> ```
> 
> Calculating system dependencies ...done!
> ...

 

anch'io ho lo stesso problema

sei siuscito a capire come risolverlo?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

```
reconnect_delay = 5

connection_timeout = 5

search_timeout = 5

search_threads = 1

search_amount = 5

search_top = 4 
```

prova questo

----------

## tassoman

A me, con la lista consigliata, non trova mysql 4.0.21 da 8 mirrors! 

Dovrei allungare la lista dei mirror da contattare?

ma soprattutto si può mettere padova di default, e se non ce l'hanno lì, cerca altrove?

....

Il bello è che riconfigurando com'era prima, senza axel, scarica tranquillamente...!!!

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

se leggi tutto il thread avrai avuto modo di capire che axel e' comodo per i file grossi.

bisognerebbe creare un wrapper che faccia da discriminante tra le dimensioni dei pacchetti da scaricare di modo tale da usare il tool giusto.

comunque sia, il mirror specificato in make.conf costituisce per portage una scelta preferenziale, se il file non viene trovato dentro quel repository, salta a un altro mirror gentoo, e cosi via, passando al sito madre in ultima istanza (se specificato nell'ebuild dall'autore, chiaramente).

----------

## kki

Io invece ottengo liste di questi errori uno per ogni mirror provato !

lo sto usando in colinux (www.colinux.org)

idee ?

```
>>> Downloading http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/ctags/ctags-5.5.4

.tar.gz

[ctags-5.5.4] bash: line 1: /usr/portage/distfiles: syntax error: operand expect

ed (error token is "/usr/portage/distfiles")

!!! Couldn't download ctags-5.5.4.tar.gz. Aborting.
```

----------

## socrat3

Ma non supporta il resume.

stavo scaricando apache e' caduta la mia adsl e ora ho un errore.

ecco l'errore:

emerge apache

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-www/apache-2.0.52-r1 to /

>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/distfiles/httpd-2.0.52.tar.gz

Initializing download: http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/distfiles/httpd-2.0.52.tar.gz

Doing search...

Testing speeds, this can take a while...

7 usable servers found, will use these URLs:

URL                                                                    Speed

http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/distfil   328

ftp://ftp.uni-mannheim.de/WWW/apache/mirrors/dev.apache.org/dist/httpd  1247

ftp://ftp.tpnet.pl/d1/apache/httpd/httpd-2.0.52.tar.gz                  1261

ftp://ftp.cronyx.ru/.2/mirror/apache.org/dist/httpd/httpd-2.0.52.tar.g  1549

File size: 6918995 bytes

No state file, cannot resume!

>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading http://gentoo.mirror.sdv.fr/distfiles/httpd-2.0.52.tar.gz

Initializing download: http://gentoo.mirror.sdv.fr/distfiles/httpd-2.0.52.tar.gzDoing search...

File not found

>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading http://ftp.easynet.nl/mirror/gentoo/distfiles/httpd-2.0.52.tar.gz

Initializing download: http://ftp.easynet.nl/mirror/gentoo/distfiles/httpd-2.0.52.tar.gz

Doing search...

File not found

>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/distfiles/httpd-2.0.52.tar.gz

Initializing download: http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/distfiles/httpd-2.0.52.tar.gz

Doing search...

File not found

>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading http://www.apache.org/dist/httpd/httpd-2.0.52.tar.gz

Initializing download: http://www.apache.org/dist/httpd/httpd-2.0.52.tar.gz

Doing search...

Testing speeds, this can take a while...

7 usable servers found, will use these URLs:

URL                                                                    Speed

http://www.apache.org/dist/httpd/httpd-2.0.52.tar.gz                     563

ftp://ftp.uni-mannheim.de/WWW/apache/mirrors/dev.apache.org/dist/httpd  1250

ftp://ftp.tpnet.pl/d1/apache/httpd/httpd-2.0.52.tar.gz                  1281

ftp://ftp.cronyx.ru/.2/mirror/apache.org/dist/httpd/httpd-2.0.52.tar.g  1558

File size: 6918995 bytes

No state file, cannot resume!

!!! Couldn't download httpd-2.0.52.tar.gz. Aborting.

----------

## Manuelixm

Ho notato che ultimamente sui mirrors di padova ed i principali indicati da mirrorselect non si trova molto, il problema che abbiamo con axel potrebbe essere dovuto anche a quello. Ho indicato in make.conf un mirror americano e  ora scarica. Succede solo a me?

----------

## merlinux

Ciao a tutti!

Innanzitutto complimenti a FonderiaDigitale per il post!

Ho provato (e sto provando!) Axel e devo dire che e' veramente veloce , ma mi chiedevo se potesse fare la ricerca anche attraverso altri siti oltre a filesearching.com (ad esempio google).

Infatti l'unico neo che ho trovato io e' che non trova mai piu' di un server usabile per il download.

L'ultima verifica l'ho fatta scaricando la versione dvd di knoppix (scaricamento ancora in atto) :

risultato di filesearching.com:

   1  1017.4M   ftp.nsp.ac.ru/.0/linuxcenter/KNOPPIX_4.0.2/KNOPPIX_V4.0.2DVD-2005-09-23-EN.iso

   2  1017.4M   netserv3.chg.ru/.0/linuxcenter/KNOPPIX_4.0.2/KNOPPIX_V4.0.2DVD-2005-09-23-EN.iso

risultato di axel:

merlinux@bucefalo /storage/Axel $ axel -a -S4 ftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/pub/linux/knoppix/DVD/KNOPPIX_V4.0.2DVD-2005-09-23-EN.iso

Initializing download: ftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/pub/linux/knoppix/DVD/KNOPPIX_V4.0.2DVD-2005-09-23-EN.iso

Doing search...

Testing speeds, this can take a while...

1 usable servers found, will use these URLs:

URL                                                                    Speed

ftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/pub/linux/knoppix/DVD/KNOPPIX_V4.0.2DVD-2005-09-23 207391

....e' probabile che abbia toppato qualcosa io??

Ho "giocato" un po' con l'axelrc e questo e' quello che sto usando adesso:

reconnect_delay = 5

# max_speed = 0

num_connections = 5

connection_timeout = 6

# http_proxy =

# no_proxy =

# strip_cgi_parameters = 1

# default_filename = default

# save_state_interval = 10

# verbose = 1

search_timeout = 5

search_threads = 3

search_amount = 20

search_top = 6

Qualche idea??

Ad ogni modo sono soddisfatto lo stesso .... "Downloaded 683.3 megabytes in 1:37:08 seconds. (120.05 KB/s)"... con un collegamento teorico di 4Mbit ed altri 3 computer che stavano scaricando nello stesso momento!  :Smile: )

Grazie!

----------

